
Captain Crunch medical fund - aestetix
https://www.gofundme.com/crunch-medical-fund
======
rman666
shhh-beep-shhh-shhh-beep-beep-shhh-beep--pause-shhh-beep-beep-shhh-shhh-shhh-
shhh-beep--pause-shhh-beep-beep-shhh-beep-shhh-beep-beep--pause-shhh-beep-
beep-shhh-shhh-beep-shhh-beep--pause-shhh-shhh-beep-shhh-shhh-shhh-shhh-shhh--
pause-shhh-beep-beep-shhh-shhh-shhh-shhh-beep--pause-shhh-shhh-beep-shhh-shhh-
shhh-shhh-shhh--pause-shhh-beep-beep-shhh-shhh-beep-shhh-shhh--pause-shhh-
beep-beep-shhh-beep-beep-beep-beep--pause-shhh-beep-beep-shhh-beep-beep-beep-
shhh--pause-shhh-beep-beep-shhh-shhh-shhh-shhh-beep--pause-shhh-beep-beep-
beep-shhh-beep-shhh-shhh--pause-shhh-beep-beep-shhh-beep-shhh-shhh-beep--
pause-shhh-beep-beep-shhh-beep-beep-beep-beep--pause-shhh-beep-beep-shhh-beep-
beep-beep-shhh--pause-shhh-shhh-beep-shhh-shhh-shhh-shhh-beep.

~~~
rman666
Probably more appropriate to the inventor of the telephone modem, but you get
my point.

